# Applying envirotec epoxy



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Hi guys hope everyone's is good and catching lot of fish guys I been airbrushing huskys and clearcoating them with automotive clearcoat but I'm not getting the shine and strength of an epoxy so I bought the epoxy now I don't have a drying rack if I coated the lures with the epoxy and hung them to dry would that ruin. The finish I'm in the process of building g a drying rack just not enough time between work kids soccer and fishing to get everything done thanks guys any suggestions would be greatly appreciated thank you Gino 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Do a search on hear Vince did some write ups etex a few years back.


----------

